# Primer not drying 1 week later



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I sprayed a large raw wood aquarium tank stand with SW premium wall and wood primer. Only had one 1 gallon which was not enough, sprayed light coat, sanded and continued with additional coats in KILZ 2 (latex) which I had in my garage.

This was setup outside, doors hanging from something we rigged up. This was a week ago, super hot day. All coats were light with some sanding in between. I sprayed around 4 coats, doors with about 5

I went extra primer coats to build up the finish, even everything out, also only had 1 gallon of ProClassic, trying to make that spread farther.

Again, 1 coat was the SW and all other coats were the KILZ 2. This is my neighbors stand, we ended up bringing the stand,lid and doors inside at the end of the day when the tackiness ( when pressed on ) would not go away.

I checked in on the doors ( a week later ) and noticed they were the still the slightest bit sticky when pressed on.

I have never experienced this before, where did I go wrong? I rarely use KILZ 2, that's why a had a full 2 gallon bucket in the garage, was this the culprit?

Too man coats too fast? They were basically dry to touch before being sprayed again.

Too much moisture in wood? It was all pine and had been built the week before, stored in garage, seemed dry.

What do ya think? It was a very hot summer afternoon, last coat had at least 4 hours in the sun.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

A good primer will dry to the touch in about 30 minutes on raw wood. The best dry to the touch in 10 and can be stacked with confidence within 4 hours. 

You won't get that kind of performance from a home owner grade product like Kilz - though you should have known that. 

No primer - even crappy ones - should still be tacky after a week of dry time. A high MC of the wood could be a contributing factor, but that is highly unlikely. Using two different primers on top of eachother is more likely the culprit (i.e. incompatible chemistries). Did you read the TDS? What does it say about application procedures, dry to recoat time and per-coat mil thickness?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

try to find something that will reactivate and then dry.. MEK? something that is RAW enough to tear down the components and then RAW enough to dry it. You are more than likely going to have to sand or damn near take it all off before you can produce a layer that is solid enough to apply coats on top of it.

Lesson learned right?

KILZ2 = you bending over and spreadin them..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sounds like extreme mill build. All those coats won't let each other dry, plus Kilz 2 just sucks not hard at all. All you needed was one coat of the Wall & Wood which sands very well, then your finish coats, done, put it to bed. I would strip it down and start over. Sorry.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I sprayed a large raw wood aquarium tank stand with SW premium wall and wood primer. Only had one 1 gallon which was not enough, sprayed light coat, sanded and continued with additional coats in KILZ 2 (latex) which I had in my garage.
> 
> This was setup outside, doors hanging from something we rigged up. This was a week ago, super hot day. All coats were light with some sanding in between. I sprayed around 4 coats, doors with about 5
> 
> ...


 
no good:no:


----------

